
Ask HN: Do you use an external keyboard? Which one? - keviv
I&#x27;m planning to buy a mechanical keyboard, probably with Cherry MX brown switches. I&#x27;d have preferred tenkeyless keyboard but there aren&#x27;t a lot of options available in India, so I might buy Corsair Strafe (Corsair K65 is tenkeyless but only comes with Cherry MX Red). I use a Macbook, so I&#x27;ll map the alt key to cmd which should do the job.<p>What&#x27;s your current keyboard? Which one would you choose if you had to buy one today?
======
MollyR
I've been more than happy with the microsoft sculpt.
[https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/sculpt-ergonomic-desktop/l5v-00001)

------
pixpop
I use KUL Se-87. I forget which keys are in it, but I wish the springs were a
little heavier. Maybe I just need to learn to type more gently. I use it on
mac, windows, and linux all the time (via a kvm switch).

My finger joints are all messed up from decades of typing on computer
keyboards.

